# Canadian Gazette Remembers the ur Quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Canadian newspaper website at Canada.com has a piece recalling the original Quattro. 
* Full Story *


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

that is an attractive picture... it just needs some 15x8's


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (derracuda)*

nice find!


----------

